# Newbie #helpb



## ARD_LIVE (Apr 27, 2020)

HI everyone hope your all surviving lockdown well,  So after annoying the mrs for a while we've decided to get a smoker we do love using our gas bbq but i felt it just wasnt cutting the mustard anymore and was looking for a new challenge so was looking for some afvice on a basic setup / kit i would need, I've been looking at the callow smoker that was reviewed on here but was hoping for some insight for all of you

Keeping the faith 
Andrew


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 27, 2020)

What type of smoker are you looking for? Do you want to go stick burner, propane, gas, electric, or maybe pellet? Lots of choices out there and they all have their pros and cons depending on what you are looking to do. As in a stick burner you have to babysit it and keep feeding it wood and monitoring temps. An electric is more of a set it and forget it type smoker. Etc...


----------



## ARD_LIVE (Apr 28, 2020)

Ive been looking at an offset smoker as a syart point as its maily for family bbqs, but also like the callow smoker which i believe is called a bullet smoker??? After ive looked and decided upon a smoker that is the best for me what other things s would be helpful l see alot of people using probes??? Its like and an alien language lol

Keeping the faith 
Andrew


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 28, 2020)

The things to start thinking about and telling us are what kind of fuels do you have available?  Sticks/firewood?  Charcoal?  Pellets?  Electricity/Gas and chips/chunks?

Do you feel like a pyromaniac who wants to sit around, drink beer and tend the fire?  Do you want something more set and forget?

What do you want to cook and how many people will you want to cook for?  Do you have storage available where you can cook a bunch at a time and freeze?  This is for determining the size cooker you're looking for.

How much room do you have available to store and use your cooker?  I.E. Vertical types take less room than offsets.

Don't worry about probes yet.  They are referring to remote thermometers and while convenient aren't critical.

Giving us the answers to these questions will help but given your screen name, avatar, and being  in the UK area, we must be across the pond from each other where  our knowledge of cooker availability could be a barrier.  Please let us know where you are.


----------

